# new case, input appreciated



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

im kinda looking at getting a new case, i want something that is a bit spacious (enough room for crossfire) i really hate blue leds i think they are over used and get old really fast
i was looking and these caught my eye, i feel its time for a change from my old case, i don't want to spend any more than $90, any suggestions and input would be helpful

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144156
i like the fact that i really have not seen to many red cases, granted i would get rid of the blue led crap

then theres this one
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811156078
i like the fact that its green, i don't like the text but thats easily fixable, dirk tooth ?!?!?!?

i like this one because its simplistic(of course i would get rid of blue fan)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811119137


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd go for the cool master mainly for the roominess xD


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

all Mid Towers are not very spacious, I would definitely go with the Cooler Master 690 it's Cold Rolled Steel, Mount up to 9 Fans (Mod), has probably the best Cable Management System in a Mid Tower and Newegg just started selling the 690 Side Panel which finally made it to North America and Sold out in like 2 minutes.

X-Cruiser only supports 80mm fans which cannot be controlled individualy, door is hard to open and blocks intake, material is flimsy, oem clearance, gauges, spacers.

a Friend has a Smilodon but I don't know much about that Case except it's something Lou Ferrigno would use.

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

ya that cruiser didn't look like the sturdiest thing in the world, ive managed to find some very spacious mid tower cases, like the rosewill i currently have


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I'd go for the cool master mainly for the roominess xD



+1


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

for you youngins that don't know who Lou Ferrigno is he is Incredible Hulk 

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

everyone loves the hulk, except his latest movie


----------



## Rapid (Feb 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> +1



+1 here also.

The cable management sells it for me, getting those cables out the way is part of a good cooling solution. Plus i think the case looks slick, subtle but  slick


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 25, 2008)

the Cooler master definitely. It has better cooling options(more fan locations, cable management, mesh front and top panels)

I love my Centurion 5 and have been thinking about the 690


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

around christmas time on xpbargains some places like microcenter and mwave had the Cooler Master 690 for $17-35 MIR, it will casually drop to $60 on sale unlike it's rival the Antec 900 which I think has been $100 for over 12 months on newegg?

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

the 900 likes to be a dick and not sell its self for less , i'm thinking the coolmaster is the route i may go


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

forgot to mention Cooler Master has a new case the Centurion 590 it's an infusion of the original Centurion and the 690. 

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=17&id=3927

I know for a fact it uses the new Cosmos S HD Cage, it also Supports 8 Fans I think it's due in North America in March.

- Christine


----------



## Rapid (Feb 25, 2008)

Fair play that case looks very sweet! I dont like all this over the top wings and holes that look like jet engine cases. KISS (keep it simple stupid) thats what i think


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Rapid said:


> +1 here also.
> 
> The cable management sells it for me, getting those cables out the way is part of a good cooling solution. Plus i think the case looks slick, subtle but  slick



+1 (= 4)

You'll be happiest with the Coolermaster out of these three pics.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 25, 2008)

That Coolermaster CM 690 i have been looking at but make sure to get the version with the better top, i mean the one with holes on the top for better airflow.
It comes with a few fans and the psu is bottom mounted so that is a plus. Plenty of space and cooling option i also think it has water cooling holes for tubing. Its a good midrange case but for me its a bit much £50 and i choose a new mouse and ram instead of a case.
I would mount the PSU so that the fan blows out the bottom to eliminate the PSU from the airflow, if you have a good PSU it wont heat up much when the fan is blowing out of the bottom of the case.

The CM 690 is a good case but that new case looks like a beast it look like the old centurion 5 but new and improved.

I like the simple design of the Coolermaster 690.

PS. It fits long cards perfectly and is built for sli or crossfire.

EDIT : Im waiting for the Centurion 590 then whatever is cheaper ill get.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Das, your best bet if your looking for a case right now is the Cooler Master! You'll find that it will have enough room for everything and a kat! lol.. Its your best bet IMO


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 26, 2008)

This one looks alot like the raidmax one but its by jeantech http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/326702/jeantech-aqua-midi-atx-gaming-case---no-psu.html


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2008)

My vote goes in for the Centurion 5 or Antec 900, both are decently roomy. But out of those 3 the Smilodon is pretty nice.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 26, 2008)

Ive never liked the Antec 900 ugly looking things. And everyone seems to have one.i guess i like been different.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ive never liked the Antec 900 ugly looking things. And everyone seems to have one.i guess i like been different.



First time I ever saw a Antec 900 it was covered in dust/food crumbs/cat hair/finger prints/ and stickers... ever since then every time I see a Antec 900 mentioned I remember that case and just shudder xD

Plus they are two common lol


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 26, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> First time I ever saw a Antec 900 it was covered in dust/food crumbs/cat hair/finger prints/ and stickers... ever since then every time I see a Antec 900 mentioned I remember that case and just shudder xD
> 
> Plus they are two common lol



lol i know what u mean m8 i suppose they are good for cooling but i think just a bit OTT.
When somone puts one in the case gallery i just cant vote on them anymore because its always just another antec 900 like the many others.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> First time I ever saw a Antec 900 it was covered in dust/food crumbs/cat hair/finger prints/ and stickers... ever since then every time I see a Antec 900 mentioned I remember that case and just shudder xD
> 
> Plus they are two common lol



there you go.. Das, if you don't want common, go with a cosmos! my system  has enough space to put two mini atx boards it it and it has so much more room! lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh I know what you guys are saying, but they work flawless. Tried and trued for airflow and just roomy enough.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 26, 2008)

Dont matter how many fans you have air cooling will only go so far and then its down to water. To me a 120mm on the front. a 80mm on the side. and a 120mm or 80mm on the back is sufficient as long as you dont restrict airflow.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

9 120s is what you need lol


----------



## crinagerulz (Feb 26, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> all Mid Towers are not very spacious, I would definitely go with the Cooler Master 690 it's Cold Rolled Steel, Mount up to 9 Fans (Mod), has probably the best Cable Management System in a Mid Tower and Newegg just started selling the 690 Side Panel which finally made it to North America and Sold out in like 2 minutes.
> 
> X-Cruiser only supports 80mm fans which cannot be controlled individualy, door is hard to open and blocks intake, material is flimsy, oem clearance, gauges, spacers.
> 
> ...



Hey, I have the aspire x-cruiser and not to be bias  but its a wonderufl case, the wind tunnel formed inside by the funnel and shape is amazing. also the case can support 120mm fans on the rear chassis which makes good use for a exhaust fan if you ask me.

The case itself is very spacious but that is dependant on your components you choose to place in. 

The only niggle i have with the x-cruiser is the door can be annoying and does block the optional 2 80mm fan intake at the front, but if your anything like me i simply leave the door open.

anyways hope i could give you some help into the case situation and thought i had to defend the x-cruiser as it was taking some hits  If you would like to ask any more in detail questions on the x-cruiser feel free to message me.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> there you go.. Das, if you don't want common, go with a cosmos! my system  has enough space to put two mini atx boards it it and it has so much more room! lol



I got a NZXT Alpha because I didn't know anyone with one or seen any local PC stores stock them.. but the case had a few flaws I discovered shortly after receiving it (but because it was more uncommon than the antec 900 it made it harder to find info on about any flaws it might have)


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 26, 2008)

Cooler Master, Solid


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I got a NZXT Alpha because I didn't know anyone with one or seen any local PC stores stock them.. but the case had a few flaws I discovered shortly after receiving it (but because it was more uncommon than the antec 900 it made it harder to find info on about any flaws it might have)



I fell in love with the cosmos. It was just what I wanted. and for everyone that wants to know.. the venting for the graphic cards works wonders! i get so much dust in that slot at the end its not even funny.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I fell in love with the cosmos. It was just what I wanted. and for everyone that wants to know.. the venting for the graphic cards works wonders! i get so much dust in that slot at the end its not even funny.



yeah the Cosmos is a pretty cool case 

but its no CompuBeaver


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of those three cases I found the last two (Smilodon and Apevia) to be extremely ugly.

CM generally have very well designed cases (Ive bought more than four of them now since my first purchase was the Coolermaster Stacker - And I havnt looked back).

Theyr also usually not too expensive either (except the high end ones like the stacker lol)


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Out of those three cases I found the last two (Smilodon and Apevia) to be extremely ugly.
> 
> CM generally have very well designed cases (Ive bought more than four of them now since my first purchase was the Coolermaster Stacker - And I havnt looked back).
> 
> Theyr also usually not too expensive either (except the high end ones like the stacker lol)



Another aussie :O


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> Another aussie :O



Ive seen you before, and you didnt notice me ?

There are quite a few aussies here.

Triprift, Pinchy (lives down the street from me), Mussels, etc etc


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Ive seen you before, and you didnt notice me ?
> 
> There are quite a few aussies here.
> 
> Triprift, Pinchy (lives down the street from me), Mussels, etc etc



lol yeah i noticed Triprift was aussie didn't know about the others though xD

how is Sydney these days? (haven't been there for years xD)


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 26, 2008)

crinagerulz said:


> Hey, I have the aspire x-cruiser and not to be bias  but its a wonderufl case, the wind tunnel formed inside by the funnel and shape is amazing. also the case can support 120mm fans on the rear chassis which makes good use for a exhaust fan if you ask me.
> 
> The case itself is very spacious but that is dependant on your components you choose to place in.
> 
> ...



I understand but... it's a piece of crap 

- Christine


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 26, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> lol yeah i noticed Triprift was aussie didn't know about the others though xD
> 
> how is Sydney these days? (haven't been there for years xD)



Same as usual. lol.



calvary1980 said:


> I understand but... it's a piece of crap
> 
> - Christine



LMFAO


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Same as usual. lol.



lol, well Sydney is a more fun place to live than my current location xD


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 26, 2008)

the coolmaster is most likely going to win the vote, i wish i could afford a stacker, btw guys you have all been very helpful thanks for the input


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 26, 2008)

your welcome should of came a month earlier Cooler Master Stacker 830 Evo (Silver) was $99 on newegg.  Stacker is my favorite Case.

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 26, 2008)

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crinagerulz (Feb 26, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I understand but... it's a piece of crap
> 
> - Christine



Hmm if thats your opinion  i wouldn't say its too bad i enjoy many of the features included in the cruiser. But each too there own.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well i love my v1000b.

But i too dont like the antec 900,its too short for starters and theres nowere for the wiring to be hidden.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think many agree the 690 takes it to the Antec 900 but the Centurion 590 is really going to seal the deal.

Built out of Cold Rolled Steel, Mount up to 8 Fans, 4:3 Module, Water Cooling Grommets, Cable Management. why would you want to purchase the Antec 900 now? what makes this even better than the 690 is the Buttons and Ports are Bay Mounted and not Top or Side, the 4:3 Module is the updated version used in the Cosmos S you can fit four hard drives in three bays the 690 used a rack (with trays) that blocked the forward intake fans and could not be altered. only thing I don't like is it doesn't come with an eSATA port (like the 900) the 690 does.

im really interested in what Antec has in store this year unfortunetely no roadmap available?

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 26, 2008)

i think the 900's are ugly little bastards, great airflow, but a bit of a pain


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

I like Antecs 80mm fans... Yup... thats about it.


----------



## tonschk (Apr 10, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I think many agree the 690 takes it to the Antec 900 but the Centurion 590 is really going to seal the deal.
> 
> Built out of Cold Rolled Steel, Mount up to 8 Fans, 4:3 Module, Water Cooling Grommets, Cable Management. why would you want to purchase the Antec 900 now? what makes this even better than the 690 is the Buttons and Ports are Bay Mounted and not Top or Side, the 4:3 Module is the updated version used in the Cosmos S you can fit four hard drives in three bays the 690 used a rack (with trays) that blocked the forward intake fans and could not be altered. only thing I don't like is it doesn't come with an eSATA port (like the 900) the 690 does.
> 
> ...



I agree CM590 in my opinion is a improved version of the CM690, the CM690 have on the roof a grill with very very small holes , this is a severe obstacle to the two 140mm exhaust fans ,the improved version CM590 dont have this restrictive grill with very very small holes , and dont have either the restrictive HDD cage of the CM690 ,this restrictive HDD cage of the CM690 stop the airflow from the front 120mm intake fan


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 10, 2008)

well, you know my liking to the Tt cases, but I have to admit that the stackers are great cases in any respect...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

D'you want a full ATX case?

I just bought the Lian-Li PC-A05B - it's a freaking fantastic looking case, with bloody decent cooling. Not sure if it's your sort of thing, but it's the smallest full sized ATX case.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> In case (no pun intended) anyone is shopping for a new case:
> 
> Coupon code:EMCAEADAJ
> 
> Use that coupon and get free 3 day shipping! It is good until April 23rd.


just makin' sure that you saw this.


----------

